
Bill Gates, Warren Buffett, and Oprah Winfrey All Use the 5-hour Rule - bkohlmann
http://observer.com/2016/08/bill-gates-warren-buffett-and-oprah-winfrey-all-use-the-5-hour-rule/
======
zobzu
reading is nice, though I would summarize this as "dont work all day" "use
some time to work, some time for self improvement, etc"

In other words balanced life = more productive.

